# How do you pay? EMT PayPal Direct



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh, 

Although I have no idea what an EMT is, I thought I would kill my fear of posting and actually post a poll ... and hope this hasn't been done before but nothing showed on a search but then maybe I am a poor searcher >_>

I have never paid for anything with anything other than PayPal. Only because I know PayPal as a payment means.

~Peace~
Keeps


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Paypal anytime I can, credit card when they don't accept paypal. I don't know what EMT is either lol


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Paypal only for me. Anything else is too much of a headache.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I like EMT within Canada. Simple, low (no?) fees.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Paypal for me, or money order if the situation dictates it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The only forum where I've bought something from is GC. And I've used EMT for all of the dealings I've had with. The bank charges 1.50 for every transaction.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

If you do online banking and pay bills online with any of the major banks in Canada ( I think Quebec is excluded...don't know why ) you can send a EMT or INTERAC payment to the seller with the use of their email that they use for online banking .All you need to send one is to set it up as a payee on your online banking and you must provide them with a secret question to which they must answer correctly to receive payment . Cost is $1.50 to the payer ( at most banks , some N/C ) and has a cap of $1000 every 24 hours so if you buy something for $1600 it will take you 2 days and transactions to pay it . 
Safe and easy , I pay and receive this way when possable because I don't have nor will I use paypal .


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep. IMT (Interac Money Transfer) and EMT (Electronic Money Transfer) or IEMT (Interac Electronic Money Transfer) all refer to the same thing...online banking. The fees are the cheapest and the security is the highest. 

I have a very simple PayPal account that is not hooked up to my credit card or bank account and it is just for buying and selling convenience. I trust Scotiabank's security and provisions to protect me from loss much better than how PayPal lays it out. 

I'm lucky to say that I have never been burned on a deal, but I much prefer that if something major were to happen, I could walk into my bank and talk to someone dirctly about my options instead of simply sending an email to the US and waiting for a reply.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

EMT for here with folks with good reps.
Paypal for most everything else or if I have cash left in the payapl account from things I've sold.
Hyperwallet is another good option for within Canada, but I've yet to hear of anyone else using it.

Never had a problem.
EMT is no hassle at all, just do it through online banking and your'e good to go. It costs the buyer $1.50 but you save on paypal fees so it's usually cheaper than paying a higher price for something to include the fees.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

<P.O. rant>

NOT ALL OF US BELONG TO THE BIG FIVE!

There, that said, I can't do an EMT from my Credit Union and I'm not opening another account to do payments to people on ONE forum. Because frankly, until I came here, I never heard of it because I never needed it..

</P.O. rant>


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Geek said:


> <P.O. rant>
> 
> NOT ALL OF US BELONG TO THE BIG FIVE!
> 
> ...


I know where you're coming from, but it really isn't a big deal and I don't think anyone is asking anyone to change their banking to make forum sales easier. I prefer EMT, but I wouldn't switch banks for it either.

It's the first one I go for, but if you said no for those reasons, I'd then give you PayPal as an option, if you said PayPal was out, then I'd say send me a Money Order. 

I don't think there are sales being lost over no EMT. Many ways to send cash. The most important thing is having a good seller. I backed out on a deal once I noticed that every single one of the sellers posts were thrown up in a day and seemed to be just there for the sake of getting a passable post count before putting his items up. That to me is an issue, having to use option #2 for a transaction instead of #1 doesn't seem like the kind of thing to get all worked up about.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, there were a few transactions toasted :frown:

Until late last year when the dollar shot up, I had practically zero Canadian sales.... they are all to Americans or overseas. All they ever cared about was using PayPal or postal money orders.

Because of that, my PP account *is* my commercial account. Despite the fees, PP is a heckuva lot cheaper than opening a Canadian commercial account. Banks here are THIEVES!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I use PayPal quite a bit and have been lucky not to have any "disputes" thus far - so no problems. But I was also just introduced to EMT by another forum member and it was easy to set up and use - no sweat at all. I have no qualms about using either but I guess EMT would be my first choice if dealing with a fellow Canuck.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Paypal charges 3.9% on cross-border transactions....plus the difference in currency (which isn't their fault)....plus 2.5% currency exchange (which they claim the banks charge them).....so when you add it all up, PP is quite prohibitive if you're trying to do a deal out of the country.

my 1/2 nickle 

Swervin


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Though to be fair, the last money order I sent to Texas took from here to there 5 weeks. Paypal takes less than 5 seconds. I think the 5 weeks looked at as a cost factor is a lot more than the small percentage paypal takes.

As to those percentages, where do they charge them as they did not charge me them? As exampled my last transaction:



> Total amount: -$5.00 USD
> Fee amount: $0.00 USD
> Net amount: -$5.00 USD (equals -$5.05 CAD)
> Date: Jan 7, 2011
> ...


Unless you mean the 6 cents difference between:
-$5.00 USD (equals -$5.05 CAD) and 
Conversion from: -$5.11 CAD 
Conversion to: $5.00 USD


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe that on the PP website, they do not consider a US transaction "cross-border". I other words, it applies to all but the US.



keeperofthegood said:


> As to those percentages, where do they charge them as they did not charge me them? As exampled my last transaction:
> 
> Unless you mean the 6 cents difference between:
> -$5.00 USD (equals -$5.05 CAD) and
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The sale I listed was Hong Kong. Other than a very few sellers world wide almost ALL sales are done in USD. The few exceptions have been GBP (and why they sold in British Pound I do not know). It could be that they treat some countries different, however I have not had other than what you see up there overall with shopping from; Vietnam, Thailand, Malasia, Singapour, China, Hong Kong, Japan, Korea, USA, Lithuania, Bulgaria, England, and Australia (think that's the list of the nations I have bought from in the past two years I think there are some items I want from Netherlands but the shipping is awful, and there are some items from France and Germany but I have gotten the same from Bulgaria for better prices not sure would need to look back deeper). The other thing may be cost. Up to 300 dollars (give or take) they have not charged me any extra free on-top of the exchange rate of the day so there may be additional charges at higher values.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

EMT is just part of the services offered by banks. If you do online banking, then it's no sweat to you, specially if you are the buyer. I don't believe you can do online banking with Credit Union so no EMT. Online banking also allows you to pay using your debit card on online purchases and it has started to become common with online retailers. It's safe, when issues happen, you only deal with your bank. Banks can pull out online payments as long as they are within a time frame which I believe is 3 days. Maybe longer if there is a dispute. An incident happened to me recently when my online payment to something I bought got taken out of my account but never got a receipt from the online store. So I phoned the store and they told me not to worry, call my bank (which I forgot) and they will credit it back to me in a couple days. 2 days later I got my money back without even having to phone them. I think EMT is one of the best ideas that has come out lately. When I went on a 3 day trip with 3 friends, we decided one will take care of all the bills and we'll just split it in the end. We all paid each other electronically through EMT. I'm even able to do that through my phone now. 

This is only for within Canada tho. For US deals, if I am dealing with a person not a store, I can also send money to Western Union through my bank which is another service offered when you do online banking. That's how I paid the amp I bought from a friend in San Diego. There are lots of places in the US where someone can get the money you sent through WU.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I prefer EMT when possible, and like to use this forum whenever possible because other people use it.

I have had no major issues with PayPal. One thing I take exception to though is that they seem to use their own exchange rate on the USD. It seems to always be significantly less than the actual exchange rate.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I use EMT only (or cash...).
It's a very simple process, the money is in your personal account (or the buyers') almost immediately and it costs the seller $1.50.
Paypal can be difficult, and with 3% fees, not worth it. 
I'm surprised more people don't use EMT...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

EMT and the fees are a buck at my bank.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are an out of town buyer paypal can be a little more attractive as it offers buyer protection. If you feel confident enough with the buyer than emt is less on the fees


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I do have a PayPal account, but I have not used it for over 2 years.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...EMT. it does not require me to register my information with anyone other than my own bank, which already has my information. straightforward, no nonsense, done.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Poll. I only use Paypal or I send a Certified Bank Draft for major purposes. I don't do online banking because I can barely use a computer therefore EMT is not an option for me.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I've used EMT on this forum and PayPal everywhere else. I prefer using PayPal to be honest (it goes to my credit card, so I get the points that way) but people selling items here seem to prefer receiving EMT.


----------

